# Cordless tools ???????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been kinda thinking of going cordless with a few tools. I have a Ridgid 18volt driver and find Myself using it constantly and not dragging extension cords and wires all over is a big plus. SO now I am thinking of getting a drill and maybe jigsaw. So my question is any of You out there using these and if so what brand and how do You like them ,,, be honest I want the good and the Bad


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a set of Ryobi. Was a X-mas special about 3 yr ago. Circ saw, reg drill, right angle drill, flashlight. I also got an xtra batt. IF I was gonna only use cordless, then Id DEFF buy me more batteries. Nice charger too. I like the cordless stuff, even the small circluar saw. Guess I am just too use to pluggin in to go cordless all way lol. I like mine and I do uise them when I can. 

And I love the xtra batt. Its a must. Thought of gettin one more off Ebay....


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Do it! IMO cordless Lithium Ion is a mature technology.

I use the Makita LXT 18v line and the batteries charge fully within 20 min and last almost that long under constant use. So with three batteries you can use the tool constantly.

They have plenty of power and are beautifully designed. Super sturdy they last and last.

I have the circular saw, the jig saw, the reciprocal saw, the combo drill/ impact driver and radio and love them all.

The only time I ever use a corded hand held tool is when I pull out my Skil Mag77 circular saw if I need to rip a long 2x. I haven't extensively tested the reciprocal saw, it's possible that for major demolition I would switch to corded but so far I haven't found the need.

I also have the new model Bosch 12v Max compact impact driver which has actually replaced the full size Makita for ALL of my hand held drilling and driving. I haven't pulled out my 18v in over a year!! The reason I note NEW model is that the original model (ps40-2a) had plenty of power but was considerably slower than the full size Makita. The new model (ps41-2a) is almost as fast as the Makita and a lot smaller! If I was using it for hours at a time I might switch back to the Makita for the slightly faster speed and longer lasting battery. Than again the small size on the Bosch is pretty nice and switching batteries only takes a second.

I was so impressed with this tiny wonder added the Bosch 12v reciprocal saw and the Multi Tool (Oscillating Tool).

Bottom line IMO there is very little need for corded hand held tools. Lithium Ion charges quickly and has very low internal resistance making for HIGH POWER!

The convenience is well worth it and the batteries last at least a couple of years.


----------



## rickhester (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a kit of the 18v drill and sabre saw from Ridgid and I don't think you can beat it if they still offer the lifetime warranties on the batteries and charger. I've had mine for 6 yrs now and have had the batteries and charger replaced once and probably need it again. They perform great and I have had a lot of use out them both.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that Dewalt line. What you don't want is a cheap one like a Craftsman or the Black and Decker Firestorm line. Also get something that allows you to switch the battery between tools. That way you can save money by buying the bare tool.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll go ahead and add my 2 cents worth. I've got the 18v Rigid drill, circular saw, and recp saw. I've had a Craftsman impact for who knows how long. I recently started looking for a new impact driver and I figured I couldn't go wrong with the Rigid except for a couple of things. First, I would research their lifetime battery warranty. I heard that you have to send the tool in with the battery as well. I hope that's rumors really. Also when you pick a cordless brand, look at the options for future purchases. Like stand alone saws for example, can you buy your next piece without the battery and charger? About 2 months ago my last battery died on my Rigid set and my Craftsman impact died all within a hour of each other. I was on a job and had no choice but to go right then and make a major decision. Did I make the right decision? Time will tell but for now, I absolutely love my Dewalt 20v max compact drill and impact driver. Yes I'll suck it up and get a couple of Rigid batteries for my existing set but as for future tools I can't see me getting any other thing than the Dewalt 20v. It came with 1.5ah batteries that seem to last forever and I also have the option of buying the 3ah batteries. It's got more power than I ever saw from my Rigid and the batteries last longer than my Rigid ever did as well. That's my 2 cents worth and now, time will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

This is right up my alley.

I bought my starter set of Ryobi One+ about 3.5 years ago. This was the kit with the circ, recip, drill and light. Came with two NiCds.

Over the years I've added to this system significantly. Bought a set for my BIL. Bought some reconditioned tools. None have failed. No batteries have ever failed. I keep these in a workshop that has poor insulation and no power, heat or A/C. We go anywhere from 15-100F. The NiCds have been relegated to radio and fan duty, but still perform as they should.

For the price, I can't speak enough good volumes about the quality. The only issue I've ever had is that the bolts on the cordless jigsaw came loose and out, but I wasn't using the tool properly. These aren't industrial-quality tools, but does the weekender need them? I argue no. While the Ridgid offers a better battery proposition, the Ryobi is more versatile.

Including yard equipment (edger and blower), I estimate I own 15 of the tools, and I'll probably add 5-6 more. I have 1 large LiIon, 3 small LiIon and 2 of the NiCd.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm the other way. I've started back towards corded tools. The cordless ones are great but I have a collection of good drills that need batteries and the new batteries are worth as much as new drills. All of them lasted about 5 years. The newer ones may be a little better. I've noticed that the cordless tools are on sale all the time but the batteries aren't. If someone really is offering new chargers and batteries free if the old ones fail maybe I'll take another look.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Craftsman 12V NexTec set that includes the Drill/Driver, 3-38" Circular Saw, Sander, Light, Extra Battery and Charger. I bought it on sale even though I was only interested in the drill/screwdriver to use around the house. I have since used all but the saw extensively in my shop keeping in mind their limitations. 

Other than those battery powered tools I can't find a place for battery powered tools in my shop or around the house. I do realize new technology has brought battery powered tools out of the dark ages, but I still prefer corded tools for my day to day use.


----------



## chowbird (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the Rigid 12V (Li ion) driver / drill. Much smaller and lighter than the old NiCad tools - It's great, feels really good in your hand, battery lasts much longer than old NiCad - comes with an extra battery and charger - highly recommended.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay; if you have to crawl around in the attic, or climb a ladder, than sure the convenience of cordless is a winner, but from the times on the job when I've seen my subs cursing and swearing because their cordless died, or didn't have the torque to do the job, It's still a big "no thanks" for me. Show me a _cordless_ drill that can hog out 3/4" holes in framing _all day long_....or drive decking screws by the hundreds.
For putting on switch plates? Great tool!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Did some heavy research on cordless drills and after checking them out, I pulled the trigger on a Milwaukee 2410-22 it is a 12 volt but feels like it has plenty enough power for my uses a little costly at $140 but had some money left over from 2 swings I sold over the weekend so it is a new addition to my tools.... next will be looking at jigsaws to replace the old dewalt that is about to be retired.....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I use both types of tools, but honestly prefer the corded varieties. The tools far outlast the batteries and therefore the waste results. Some situations, do however; benefit greatly from cordless tools. When I built my shop, I had my electrician install 15A & 20A circuits throughout all 3- rooms. White covers over 15A & grey covers over 20A makes it very easy. The outlets are 48" apart - alternating 15A & 20A - so I am rarely in need of an extension cord. I do tons of work that involves pocket screws and it is really nice to have drills that are setup differently to avoid wire tangles! Also, when holes need to be drilled and then countersunk - those multiple cordless drills make things really convenient.
I've never used a cordless router, but imagine it would be quite handy to avoid the cord.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use both. A corded drill for drilling the pocket holes and a cordless drill to screw in the screws. I find the corded drill has more torque and lasts all day. (but then my cordless drills are only Ryobi 14.4v)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought I might be the only dinosaur when I said I preferred corded but apparently I am in good company.


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

My love affair with the cordless started in 2004 when I decided to get out of the corporate world and back into the construction trade. My tools are used every day I chose Dewalt 18volt I have started out with the large combo set and has grown to 10 tools. I stay with the same brand so the batteries interchange with all the tools. The XRP batteries last about 2-2.50 years each that’s not bad for being used 5-6 days a week. I buy my batteries from Amazon the last one I got was a 2 pack for 89.00 and free shipping. When I purchase new batteries I put the date on them. That way I know how long they last, on average 2-2.50 years each. I keep my batteries fully charged all the time. I leave in the morning with 4 charged batteries when I get home I put the discharged ones on the charger for the night even the ones I used only a little. I can’t see any ill affects. I have four chargers so I never have a problem having a charged battery. 
If I was to start over again I would do the same. DeWalt has serviced me very well with very few repaires which I was able to do myself and parts are easy to get on line. I still have the original drills and saws they are still used daily. 
I had to get an extra reciprocal saw for my wife she keeping using mine for trimming branches and small trees in the yard and loves it.

Most of the major brands should give good service I would stay from Ryobi, Ridgid, and Craftsmen I feel these are sub standard for every day use.

Ray


----------



## medkellogg (Mar 12, 2012)

I personally think you made a great choice. I've had Dewalt (excellent tools but I don't think the charging technology is the best). I committed to Makita a few years ago when their first lithium ion battery introduction coincided with my need for a new drill driver. I now just buy the bare tools, use the original charger and buy an 18 volt battery when necessary to replace one of the 4 I keep on hand for the 5 different tools i have.

All that said, if I were going to start again today I would go with Milwaukee as you did.

I just picked up one of the small impact drivers (Makita) and it is a great tool, good for all medium to large screws and even drilling chores. Unless I can frame a wall on the floor I hardly ever use nails...just pull out a 3" screw and the impact driver! Have fun!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I guess I have one or two of all the Cordless tools on the market today but the real down fall with all of them you need two battery's if I need to do a real job I just about always pull the tool out with a cord on it or the air tool,but I do like the air tools most of all,they are small and light and have all the power I need and if I drop it they don't break..I have two of the 1/2" Snap-On drills and they will out drill any cordless drill I have at 1/3rd. the size and mass.

By the way the Cordless router is a great one to have..

==

==


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Bob said! I love my air tools; it's funny that no one has mentioned them in this conversation(?).
I'd be lost without my 'jitterbug' palm sander...
Ingersoll-Rand 312 Heavy Duty A'Jitterbug' Orbital Sander - Toolfetch.com
8,000 RPM! (It says "orbital" but it's really a sort of random orbit vis-a-vis scratches.)
Nailing? What other tool type allows you to nail something without supporting it against the hammer blow?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Okay; if you have to crawl around in the attic, or climb a ladder, than sure the convenience of cordless is a winner, but from the times on the job when I've seen my subs cursing and swearing because their cordless died, or didn't have the torque to do the job, It's still a big "no thanks" for me. Show me a _cordless_ drill that can hog out 3/4" holes in framing _all day long_....or drive decking screws by the hundreds.
> For putting on switch plates? Great tool!


Everything I've done in my workshop, I've done with cordless drills.

Not everyone needs to do what you do, in fact I'd say you're in the minority here.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

2 x Makita Lithium 8v drill and 1 x Makita 18v impact driver with 4 x 3ah batteries and 1 rapid charger no probs. 5km of 140x25 hwd decking with 65 x 14g SS batten screws into aged hwd, never missed a beat, continuous use 8hrs a day, 5 days a week for 6 weeks. If that is not a test and recommendation, then nothing is


----------



## jruimy (Jan 14, 2012)

papawd said:


> I have been kinda thinking of going cordless with a few tools. I have a Ridgid 18volt driver and find Myself using it constantly and not dragging extension cords and wires all over is a big plus. SO now I am thinking of getting a drill and maybe jigsaw. So my question is any of You out there using these and if so what brand and how do You like them ,,, be honest I want the good and the Bad


My 2-cents:

I got started in woodworking four or five years ago with a Ryobi 18-volt NiCad combo set that included drill, impact driver, reciprocating saw, circular saw, laminate trimmer, palm sander, radio, flashlight, hand vacuum, two batteries, and a charger, all in a wheeled carrying case, -- for $150. Later I got the 18-v planer for $20 without battery. All Ryobi battery tools run on all Ryobi batteries, tho' I haven't tried the new LiIons. 

Drill, sander, and radio got constant use. Planer was surprisingly good for the price. Reciprocating saw was alright for pruning small branches and for cutting through PVC pipes and old waste wood. Circular saw lacked guts but would do in an undemandng pinch. Lam trimmer OK for light use and for learning router basics. Vaccuum was useless and I threw it away after a short time. Point is though, as I was not a contractor, this kit served me well to start and the price was right.

Around the time I decided to get extra batteries to always have juice available, HD ran a sale: Ryobi drill, two batteries, a charger, and case for the same price as two batteries alone ($69 in Canada). Great deal and now I have two drills, which is great to do pilot holes and drive screws without changing bits.

In my view, the drills are the most consistently useful tools in this line. Eventually I got a Porter Cable corded circular saw, a move I wish now I had made a lot sooner. 

For budget-minded beginners, Ryobi is great. But, eventually, you'll want to get pro (and expensive) tools, corded or otherwise.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally I am fond of DeWalt (cordless drill) and Milwaukee (sawzall). Good value for money spent. YMMV


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Ran the Milwaukee Drill through some paces today for abouit a hour or so and actually drilled some holes for dowels on a project I am working on and the battery is still strong , that is 2 good of hours breaking in so far am very happy with it .....Big plus not having to drag any cords around and quicker to use than my old Dewalt corded drill so now 3 cordless tools and will be looking for maybe 3 more


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked up a Milwaukee 2401-20 the other day at a yard sale for 10 bucks. One of the two batteries that came with it is toast and new batteries seem to be 60.00 + on the bay.

That being said, I love the lil thang for screw removals and putting them in 'most of the way', setting the final depth by hand.

I have been looking at the Ryobi One+ stuff for years, mostly because of the diversity in tool selections that use a common battery. If/when I pounce on those, I will get a four piece set from a local pawn shop that always seems to have two or three of them in stock. Presuming the batteries will be fried, or close to it (my luck isn't always good!), I wont do this until I am ready to spring for a new tool (or better yet two) that isn't in the four piece set at the pawn shop, but uses the compatible batteries.

In my case, the only reason I want them is that it isn't always easy to pull a drop cord in to where I need to do the work. I would use a cordless saber, circ & recip saws if I had them. The lanterns and vacuums that come with some of the kits interest me more than the boom boxes.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

If I were able I would also use pneumatic tools since I literately grew up with them as an aircraft mechanic. As it is I have the Craftsman NexTec cordless outfit, Ridgid 3/8 corded and Hitachi 1/2 corded that will break your wrist if you are not careful. There is also a DeWalt cordless around here somewhere I think has something wrong with it because it eats up a battery charge in 10 to 15 minutes and that is with a new battery fully charged.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't say enough about my Makita LXT18v circular saw!

Amazon.com: Makita Bare-Tool BSS611Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless 6-1/2-Inch Circular Saw: Home Improvement 

Aside form my Bosch 12v max impact driver:

Amazon.com: Bare-Tool Bosch PS41B 12-Volt Max Lithium-Ion Impact Driver, Tool Only, No Battery: Home Improvement

and my Nebo offset ratcheting driver set:

Amazon.com: Nebo Ultra Socket Combination Kit: Home Improvement

It is the tool I use most often. I think it is a testimony to the utility of the new Lithium Ion power tools. I can quarter three 3/4 inch sheets of plywood on one battery no problem without dragging out a cord! With three batteries I can build a house with it no problem.

Not to mention they are practically giving it away at around $75! Or you can get the one with an LED for around $135. 

Amazon.com: Makita Bare-Tool BSS610Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless 6-1/2-Inch Circular Saw: Home Improvement

One thing to think about... I really like the battery charge gauge on my Bosch cordless stuff, only the newest Makita tools have this.
The Milwaukee 28v (I have the vacuum and jobsite radio and sold the reciprocal saw, too heavy) has a charge gauge built in.

Also DeWalt owns the patent on a Jobsite Radio that charges batteries, they recently licensed the technology to Bosch, so the newest Bosch bells and whistles Jobsite Radio also will charge Bosch batteries (not sure if it will charge the compact 12v batteries).

My Makita Jobsite radio will run 8 full hours on a 3ah battery, but it won't charge them  

I am pretty sure Makita has the largest selection of tools to run on the most highly regarded battery, the LXT. They have a line of 35 different tools from concrete vibrators to vacuums and everything in between.

I am drooling over their cordless sliding miter saw!!

Amazon.com: Makita LXSL01Z 18V LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless 7-1/2 Inch Dual Slide Compound Miter Saw (Tool Only): Home Improvement


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've gotten fond of hitachi, my 14.4 nicad one has served me for years, but I find myself using my little 12v lion drill and impact drive more and more.

I still have a beast of a 1/2 inch corded drill for big projects, or when the hammer drill feature is needed.

The only cordless saw I use is the 12v lion mini sawzall. I like my corded jigsaw and circular saws, as I rarely use them away from the shop


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Doctor Atomo said:


> Do it! IMO cordless Lithium Ion is a mature technology.
> 
> I use the Makita LXT 18v line and the batteries charge fully within 20 min and last almost that long under constant use. So with three batteries you can use the tool constantly.


Another vote for the Makita LXT kit here. I use a couple of drills, am impact driver, circular saw, jigsaw, SDS drill, etc. For workshop use I'd stick with corded tools, with the exception of drills and impact drivers, because they are more substantial, but for on the move stuff I tend to use cordless because there is no hassle of dragging around cables or air lines (a major trip hazard on any installation site)



DaninVan said:


> but from the times on the job when I've seen my subs cursing and swearing because their cordless died, or didn't have the torque to do the job, It's still a big "no thanks" for me. Show me a _cordless_ drill that can hog out 3/4" holes in framing _all day long_....or drive decking screws by the hundreds.
> For putting on switch plates? Great tool!


Horses for courses, though, Dan. I wouldn't use a cordless tool for those tasks, but I'm on a restaurant refurb at the moment where I've probably driven in excess of 5000 4in screws in the last 3 weeks, sawn a rake of studs, cut out old timbers, etc. and for those sorts of tasks the cordless wins hands down. I have a cordless SDS, but it's mainly used on light to medium blockwork, softer brick, etc. For engineering (hard) brick or engineering grade reinforced concrete I'll automatically go to the corded tools.

Regards

Phil


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ken Bee said:


> If I were able I would also use pneumatic tools since I literately grew up with them as an aircraft mechanic. As it is I have the Craftsman NexTec cordless outfit, Ridgid 3/8 corded and Hitachi 1/2 corded that will break your wrist if you are not careful. There is also a DeWalt cordless around here somewhere I think has something wrong with it because it eats up a battery charge in 10 to 15 minutes and that is with a new battery fully charged.


I was just getting ready to mention this. Ever since going the self-employed route in 1981 I have had an upper level Craftsman 20gal compressor. I hear people, all over the place, say that the tablesaw is the most important tool in the shop, and others say the router is the most important. But I don't agree. The air compressor is hands down the most important tool you can use anywhere if you have juice. 

I set mine up from 115V to 230V and have never looked back. When you step up to 230V you are practically guaranteed to have a compressor that will last pretty much last for a lifetime or longer. 

I work in the interior design business, and make high dollar finished goods, such as cornices, lambrequins, padded headboards, or just about anything a designer can think up. And believe me, those kooks can come up with some of the most outlandish stuff. 

I also use corded tools and cordless ones. The cordless ones work best for me when I am installing my work at a customer's house. And my Ryobi 18V is more than enough for everything I need it for. It has a jig saw, circular saw, flashlight, and coupled with the LiIon battery, they work very well. 

Oh, I threw away my old NiMH batteries in the trash a long time ago, when I upgraded to the new LiIon ones. And I really love the flashlight add-on, and have two for any time the power goes off. 

They all work nicely around the shop and away on installations, but I still love my old corded Milwakee screwdriver, Rockwell drill(now PC), and other corded tools. It have a metal housing and ar about 35 years old and are still kicking butt. But I always make sure I use heavy duty drop cord when I have to move out a bit.

My point is that the cordless tools are fantastic for what they are best at. And the corded tools are equally fantastic for what they are best at. But the compressor is far and away the ultimate tool to have, because there are so many tools that you can hook up to it. I simply couldn't live without my compressor, period!

Here's something else to consider. With the compressor, you can extend your work all over your property, because air pressure at the tank will be the same at the end of the hose. You just may not be able to push the air like you can closer. So unlike a drop cord which requires more amperage the further out you go, the compressor doesn't have that problem. I can top off my van's tires, staple and grind anything I want, and it keeps on ticking. 

And the cordless tools are only a good fill in. But I can staple, drill, polish, you name it, with a compressor.

Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Doctor Atomo said:


> I am pretty sure Makita has the largest selection of tools to run on the most highly regarded battery, the LXT. They have a line of 35 different tools from concrete vibrators to vacuums and everything in between.


35 tools? I think there are 38 currently in the 18 volt range (before I even think about the 14.4 volt)....

Drill/driver
Lightweight 2-speed combi drill (2 models)
Heavy-duty 3-speed combi drill
Impact driver, brush motor (2 models)
Impact driver, brushless motor
Impact drill, 3-stage brushless motor
Angle impact driver
Angle drill (2 models, keyed chuck and keyless)
Drywall screw gun (2 models)
Collated drywall gun, 25 to 55mm screws
Collated drywall gun, 45 to 75mm screws
SDS+ drills (2 off)
Jigsaw
Circular saw, 165mm blade (2 LH blade, 1 RH blade model)
Small circular saw circa 145mm
Metal cutting circular saw
Vacuum cleaner
Dust extractor
Angle grinder, 115mm
Reciprocating saw
Power planer
Sliding compound mitre saw
Concrete vibro poker
23gauge pinner
Chain saw, 300mm bar
Multi-tool (like Fein)
Lamp
Fluorescent lamp
LED lamp with radio
Site radio (2 models, one with DAB)



Doctor Atomo said:


> I am drooling over their cordless sliding miter saw!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Makita LXSL01Z 18V LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless 7-1/2 Inch Dual Slide Compound Miter Saw (Tool Only): Home Improvement


So am i, so am i!

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

All of my experiences with cordless tools have ended in dissatisfaction, dead tools and a great dislike of proprietary battery standards. I can see the appeal, but for me an extension cord and a corded tool with lots of power is where it's at.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

bobbotron said:


> All of my experiences with cordless tools have ended in dissatisfaction, dead tools and a great dislike of proprietary battery standards. I can see the appeal, but for me an extension cord and a corded tool with lots of power is where it's at.


I'm thinking exactly the same thing. And even at just slightly under $550, that is one hell of a lot of 'sugar', when you could purchase the best corded one for less, and probably throw in a power generator.

I'd really like to see what a few critical reviewers have to say about its ability to be placed under a real life strain. Judging from my cordless circular saw and jigsaw, I don't believe this one will have the power we have come to expect from the corded ones. 

Those two add-ons to my mobile tool box spend about 99.99% of their time in my van's tool box. Cordless drills are great, but drills require far less torque.

But I could be wrong though..........................................


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Phil

I would like to see a picture of the ones below.pls.I never seen one

Sliding compound mitre saw
Concrete vibro poker
Chain saw, 300mm bar

===



Phil P said:


> 35 tools? I think there are 38 currently in the 18 volt range (before I even think about the 14.4 volt)....
> 
> Drill/driver
> Lightweight 2-speed combi drill (2 models)
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I would like to see a picture of the ones below.pls.I never seen one
> 
> Sliding compound mitre saw
> Concrete vibro poker
> Chain saw, 300mm bar


SCMS (BLS713):










Vibro poker (BVR350):










Chain saw (BUC122):










Had the bar length wrong, though, turns out it's 5in :fie:

And no, I don't own any of these three.....

Regards

Phil


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*They work great for me!*



jlk103144 said:


> I'm thinking exactly the same thing. And even at just slightly under $550, that is one hell of a lot of 'sugar', when you could purchase the best corded one for less, and probably throw in a power generator.
> 
> I'd really like to see what a few critical reviewers have to say about its ability to be placed under a real life strain. Judging from my cordless circular saw and jigsaw, I don't believe this one will have the power we have come to expect from the corded ones.
> 
> ...


The only time I pull out my Skill Mag77 circular saw any more is when I need to rip a long 2x and don't have access to my table saw. The Makita LXT is SO much lighter, requires zero setup and for most of my projects I never need to change a battery.

4.5 stars with 67 reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-Bare-T...sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I have never pulled out my Bosch 1590 since I bought the Makita LXT jigsaw, same deal zero setup, plenty of power, why bother with cords?

4.5 stars with 25 reviews:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Makita Bare-Tool BJV180Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Jig Saw

Some technical stuff about Lithium Ion Batteries from Battery University;

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/lithium_based_batteries

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/discharge_methods


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jlk103144 said:


> I'd really like to see what a few critical reviewers have to say about its ability to be placed under a real life strain. Judging from my cordless circular saw and jigsaw, I don't believe this one will have the power we have come to expect from the corded ones.


How critical do you want someone to be? I have a Bosch GST135BCE (1590EVS in the USA) as my corded installation tool (carpentry) and a Makita BJV180 as my cordless. Do they perform the same? No. The Makita has slightly less power and lacks a few of the bells and whistles of the corded tool. You also have to make sure that it has sharp blades - the blade sharpness is much more critical in terms of battery life. BUT, it will happily saw 18mm (3/4in) hardwood plywood flooring without any noticeable slowing. I don't use it on heavier stuff than this because I have other ways to saw them. And I work all day every day with my tools

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

JUst my 2 cents 

I have 2 Makita saws and one Grizzly and they are great boat anchors  if and when they get the battery right I may try them again but for now they are just so much junk tools or to say toys...

===


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Makita LXT Reciprocal Saw*

I got to use my Makita LXT 18v cordless reciprocal Saw yesterday, trimming down some heavy gauge galvanized fence post. They took about 60 seconds each and didn't even dent the battery. 
From my experience with the LXT Circular Saw batteries I can safely say I could easily dismantle a house with this tool and not need the added inconvenience of a corded reciprocal saw.
Weight is good and vibration is not bad.
I used a 14TPI Milwaukee blade. 
:moil::moil::moil::moil::moil:


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Which model saws?*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> JUst my 2 cents
> 
> ...


Which model Makita saws are you having trouble with? Because I have three LXT Lithium saws and they are all outstanding!

Amazon.com: Makita Bare-Tool BSS611Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless 6-1/2-Inch Circular Saw: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Makita Bare-Tool BJV180Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Jig Saw: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Bare-Tool Makita BJR182Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Reciprocating Saw (Tool Only, No Battery): Home Improvement

Buy one as a kit with two batteries, add an extra battery if you work all day and any of these tools will keep up with anyone on any job short of iron and concrete work IMO.

Cords are SO twentieth century!!


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Any of you guys tried out the new PC Lithium tools? I need to work out on an old homestead where there's no power and will need a sawzall and circ. saw a lot. I have the Bosch 18v impact and drill combo w/2 slimpacks, but the jigsaw, circular saw and fatpacks will be way too much. Went to lowes, there's no HD locally, and saw the kit with all this in lithium and was very tempted. Any experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

There are 2 things that bugs me about cordless tools. 

I am only a dabbler with woodwork so every time I go to use them, they're flat. Sure check them before the weekend but my memory is not what it use to be. (blame the stroke here) 

The other is the battery dies before the tool. And even after buying additional batteries, they are no longer available when they die. 

Otherwise, luv them.

Did make a adapter for one B&D 12v Drill to work of a cheap battery but haven't done that with the 14v or 18v yet. That worked due to the charger plugging into the battery not the battery into a cradle like I have now.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I love my Ryobi system. I don't have to worry about an outlet or extension cords. The drill has a ton of torque for driving screws. My Craftsman corded drill is good- I've had it about 30 years- but little driving torque. The only problem is that I have five batteries and only two will hold a charge. Replacing them would be expensive, to say the least. I'm searching the 'Net to see what can be done to recover their power.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> I love my Ryobi system. I don't have to worry about an outlet or extension cords. The drill has a ton of torque for driving screws. My Craftsman corded drill is good- I've had it about 30 years- but little driving torque. The only problem is that I have five batteries and only two will hold a charge. Replacing them would be expensive, to say the least. I'm searching the 'Net to see what can be done to recover their power.


Do you have the NiCds or the Li-ions?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

japa62, a long time ago, I saw a thread somewhere where a woodworker built a charging station and put a plain ol' lamp timer on it to keep the battery/batteries charged up. It ran about two or three chargers for various tools.

Cocheseuga, I'm sure they are the NiCd batteries- the One + series. The lithium batteries came out later. As I said, the drill has a ton of torque.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think everyone will agree that batteries and drills have finally made a great marriage, now that the Lithium Ion battery is in common use. But I don't think it will be any time soon before the Hilti, or Bosch, hammer drills get wedded to cordless. In other words, they still have limits. 

If the other cordless tools are really all that good, then the break point will be when their cost drops far enough for the average Joe to go for them. 

I guess its just a question of priorities to me. I live in the south, where hurricanes are common. So to me a much higher priority would be that of a power generator, and for the cost of the new products mentioned above, a corded tool, and a power generator will be about the same price. And if the power ever goes out, I can take that generator and use it to keep my freezer working, lights on, AND power my corded tools. Anyone living in a rural area, including Canada, can appreciate that. 

So, I'll wait for the prices to drop a bit. And in the meanwhile, when I get the chance to experience one of those nice cordless saws in action, I'm going to give it a hands-on test for myself. I may be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> japa62, a long time ago, I saw a thread somewhere where a woodworker built a charging station and put a plain ol' lamp timer on it to keep the battery/batteries charged up. It ran about two or three chargers for various tools.
> 
> Cocheseuga, I'm sure they are the NiCd batteries- the One + series. The lithium batteries came out later. As I said, the drill has a ton of torque.


Real easy to upgrade, there are often some free batteries with purchase kits. I have about 15-16 of the tools now.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

jlk103144 said:


> I think everyone will agree that batteries and drills have finally made a great marriage, now that the Lithium Ion battery is in common use. But I don't think it will be any time soon before the Hilti, or Bosch, hammer drills get wedded to cordless. In other words, they still have limits.
> 
> If the other cordless tools are really all that good, then the break point will be when their cost drops far enough for the average Joe to go for them.
> 
> ...


I gotta wonder which tools and which generators you are pricing there. I've spent way less on all of my cordless tools (all 15-16 of them) than I'd consider for a generator that was going to be doing house duty.


----------



## medkellogg (Mar 12, 2012)

As with many things, I think it depends upon the application. When working in a shop probably the best cordless tools will be the drill and impact driver. However if one needs to do projects around the house or property there's nothing that is more handy than the drivers, both circular and recip saws.

Crawling around under a house with a corded recip saw is an exercise in pain or trying to zip through a layer of underlayment deep in a closet. We have thousands of feet of agricultural fencing, multiple steel and wood gates, and several out buildings to maintain. Throwing the big tool bag of Makita 18 volt battery tools in the back of the Polaris has saved countless hours for the many maintenance tasks.

All that said, I hardly ever reach for any cordless tools in the shop except for the drivers! Now where did I put that charger...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Got my chargers hanging on the wall in the corner by lightswitch, I have a new Milwaukee 2410 drill and it performed really well over the weekend drilling all the holes on my latest project, so Monday I went to get a new one and picked up a 2401 after about 30 minutes of use will be bringing it back for the 2410


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

japa62 said:


> There are 2 things that bugs me about cordless tools.
> 
> I am only a dabbler with woodwork so every time I go to use them, they're flat.


That tells me that you've probably got tools with older NiCd battery technology, or possibly NiMH. Yes, they do lose charge in storage, but newer Li-Ion batteries are really a heck of a lot better. The other possibility is that your batteries are at the end of their life. How old are they?



japa62 said:


> The other is the battery dies before the tool. And even after buying additional batteries, they are no longer available when they die.


You've hit every tradesman's dilemma, there. Batteries _always_ die long before the tool does for use (sometimes through abuse :fie. It's one of the "on costs" of going cordless. One of the things to do is possibly to buy into professional cordless systems (e.g. Makita 18 volt lithium, Bosch 10.8 volt lithium, etc) which are likely to be around for 10 to 15 years - an example of this is the deWalt XRP 18 volt battery system which first appeared on Elus in the mid to late 1980s and is still supported (although with the new XRP2 lithiun system not for too many more years, perhaps). I sometimes wonder how the folk who've bought battery cars will feel in 4 or 5 years time when their $25,000 Lithium battery set will need to be replaced?



jlk103144 said:


> But I don't think it will be any time soon before the Hilti, or Bosch, hammer drills get wedded to cordless. In other words, they still have limits.


http://www.alltools.co.uk/pp/Cordle...tteries.html?gclid=CKa_qL3wmbACFY5pfAodrizlWg

I've used Bosch cordless SDS+ hammer drills on and off for about 25 years. Similarly Hilti have had cordless SDS+ hammers in the market for 20+ years./ These are both common on job sites in the UK and elsewhere in Europe (presumably also in the USA?). Over the last 2 or 3 years cordless jigsaws and circular saws have become "standard" kit for many tradesmen, too. This is mainly because of the switch to 18 volt lithium as the primary "trades" battery. Yes, cordless technology has it's limits - you don't want to fix 50 sheets of plywood down onto concrete with a cordless SDS drill, but they're great for taking up onto scaffolding to do smaller jobs, etc

Regards

Phil


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got feet in both camps. Some of my tools are cordless while others are corded.

I have an 18V ½" Hitachi Li-ion hammer drill that I've used the heck out of for my home DIY projects: driving lag bolts, mixing mortar & thinset, etc.

I can also recommend the Bosch 12V impact driver (PS41-2A) and 2-speed pocket driver (PS21-2A). They're darn handy to have at hand, especially when you're working it tight spaces and/or on a ladder. I picked up both in a package deal at the big blue box store when we upgraded the master walk-in closet with a nice California-type system. I did the install myself...to save 20%...and I'm glad I had these guys. I got tired before the batteries did. (Okay, that's not saying much!)

During the bath remodel, I bought the Milwaukee 12V ⅜" right-angle drill/driver to reroute electrical/plumbing through existing studs. It's not too bad a tool at the price point.

Other than a new Dremel tool, a Rotozip, and an old Makita cordless drill relegated to winding fly tying thread on bobbin spools, that's it for the cordless power tools. Everything else is corded.


----------

